# what helps me



## Poetess (Oct 4, 2001)

This is mainly for people who think they carry the symptoms due to stess. Foods I really have a hard time believing are the main cause of IBS, since in most cases it deal with you mentally, emotionally, and physically. I notice I just get the symptoms when I am nervous about something, or don't know the environment I am fixing to go in. I'm a huge coffe drinker, and everymorning I drink coffe and it ALWAYS makes my metabolism start to work. So I go to the bathroom in the morning, then I eat breakfast. I hate breakfast, I usually don't have an appetite in the morning, but I have realized that when I go w/o eating in the morning then my symptoms turn into IBS-D. I would rather be constipated then have D any day! Keeping food in my stomache, always helps. Breathing techiniques helps me to calm my heart down. I get anxious so easily. The best thing I recommend is just to make a routine for yourself, as to when you got the bathroom. Somtimes, my stomache controls me, but for the most part, I control it!







More about me


----------



## Poetess (Oct 4, 2001)

P.S...girls who are trying to date! I have found the best way is to just be open about the situation to begin with. Every chick should know for the most part that guys have no conscience when it comes to burping/farting! Now maybe it isn't very ladylike for us to do the same, but if you let them know you have a problem and cant help it, and accept it yourself, and not make it worse by worrying and putting yourself down..then those guys are really mature will accept it also! GUY YOU KNOW YOU TALK ABOUT FARTING/GAS/TAKING CRAPS. If it's normal for them, then make it normal for yourself! Hey and sometimes it is actually funny!More about me


----------

